# Argh what could they ask?, Job interview.



## Sneblot (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok I have a job interview tomorrow afternoon for an Event IT Support Technician.

This is not your typical event technician role: We provide intelligent digital solutions for events, and are looking for someone who can provide a personal service to our clients, giving them full confidence in the solutions we provide.

Heres what is expected of me:-
* To check, store and manage equipment before and after an event
* To travel to and set up IT equipment at events
* To provide technical support throughout the event
* Co ordinate with Event support manager on regular basis to ensure the event is delivered to the highest quality standards
* To work in the office to move into an IT Manager role

What I would like to know is what do people who frequnt these forums, what questions (of a technical nature) would you ask in the interview?

Cheers for any help.
Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.
Sneblot


----------

